# TT e-collar?



## Guest (Jul 17, 2003)

I am looking for a TT collar, but don't know which one to get. I used to have a trashbreaker when I ran hounds, but sold it when I joined the army. What are the differences between the flyway, 50 and 500? Any help would be great!

YL03


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2003)

50 has 6 levels of momentary stimulation/6 levels of continuous and a 1/2 mile range.

Flyway has 18 momentary/ 6 continuous, 1 mile range, long and short contact points, button guard on transmitter

500 has all the features of the Flyway plus audible tone on the collar.

Hope this helps you out.

Chad


----------



## Cray Stephenson (Jan 3, 2003)

waterfowler said:


> 500 has all the features of the Flyway plus audible tone on the collar.



500 has 18 levels of Momentary and 18 levels of Continuous. Much more that the Flyway. and it has the tone.


----------

